# [SOLVED] Hellgate: London Patch



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to patch up my copy of Hellgate London, but the game patcher doesn't work since the game is defunct, and I can't find the latest patch anywhere for download. Can anyone help me?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

is the game working for you without the patch? try to reinstall the game, and try to search for a patch from these sites :

www.gamespot.com
www.gamershell.com
www.3dgamers.com
www.fileshack.com


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

Hellgate Patches


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

Thanks, I'm still looking around for a copy of the newest SP patch though. The official site one doesn't work and I can't find it elsewhere. I know it's available elsewhere though because I had it on my old HDD, I just didn't think to back it up.

Yeah, the game plays fine without the patch, but the patch did tweak skills and such, like Diablo 2 patches, and the game is actually quite a bit better with the patch


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

Isn't 1.2 the latest single player patch?
It is in my link above but here is another mirror if it doesn't work for you.
Patch 1.2


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

Thank you, the second link you gave me worked. The hellgate london official site patch mirrors don't work anymore since the company is defunct now


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Hellgate: London Patch*

No problems.
Have fun =)


----------

